# New product at SBMUSCLE Bedlam!!!



## workingatit43 (Jan 6, 2009)

This products is now being carried bt sbmuscle. It is a Tre/ Epi compound such as Spawn.

Estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione 30mg

2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyletioallocholanol 8mg 








BEDLAM​


----------



## ZECH (Feb 13, 2009)

This is the same as spawn but the raws are of higher quality. If you guys ever wanted to try spawn, definately give this a try!
Innovative Sports Nutrition BEDLAM 90 caps(Epistane/ Tren Combo)


----------



## zombul (Feb 13, 2009)

One worth trying!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/21136-warning-finigenx-lie.html


----------



## ZECH (Feb 13, 2009)

Prince said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/21136-warning-finigenx-lie.html



There has been some controversy over the tren products. One had 3mg and another had 30mg. At one time people really wondered what was really in it. I haven't tried these and probably won't just from what I read about side effects. Seems they outweigh the benefits to me. But alot of guys are really all over this. I can't say how it works. But I know the epi works. Weather the origianl article is correct or not, I have no idea. I respect PA and have a high regard for what he says, but you wonder at times if he said this because of competetion?


----------



## zombul (Feb 13, 2009)

I have personal experience with some of the tren products first hand and have monitored several people on them. It is a legit compound and has very good effects and always seems to have little sides with what I'v witnessed. I have become a beliver in sus500 which also has max lmg but several tren cycles have been done in my presence and several of the guys prefer it over Halo PP or SD. I still prefer sd but many guys here do not.


----------



## egodog48 (Feb 15, 2009)

Not a big fan of tren products myself


----------



## DesertFox (Feb 15, 2009)

How would one do a cycle of Bedlam? Say for 6 weeks?


----------



## DesertFox (Feb 16, 2009)

Also another question, why if Spawn and Bedlam the same stuff, why does Spawn say you can use it up to 8 weeks while Bedlam says only 30 days?


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 16, 2009)

DesertFox said:


> How would one do a cycle of Bedlam? Say for 6 weeks?



I would not use it for more than 4 weeks. Why Spawn say you can use it for 8 weeks I do not know but that is insane.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, for a triple methyl, your liver would be hurting bad by 8 wks.


----------

